# Headphones for pure listening pleasure



## ka00 (Nov 10, 2021)

Do you have a favourite headphone for casually listening to orchestral music? Doesn’t have to be a flat/neutral pair for mixing.

Is there something that just makes things sound great to you? Something fun that brings things to life? If so, which headphone model is it??

Thanks


----------



## md11 (Nov 10, 2021)

stax lambda signature with tube driver unit


----------



## Rossy (Nov 10, 2021)

ka00 said:


> Do you have a favourite headphone for casually listening to orchestral music? Doesn’t have to be a flat/neutral pair for mixing.
> 
> Is there something that just makes things sound great to you? Something fun that brings things to life? If so, which headphone model is it??
> 
> Thanks


I have been using a pair of AKG Q701 for about 5 years and I feel (and others may argue) they have the absolute best soundstage of any headphones in their price range. They don't really do well for pop/rock but paired with the right amp (I currently use a Woo Audio WA6 2nd gen with a Sophia Princess and it is just sweet). I am a big Tchaikovsky fan and the depth and openness of some of the recordings can be quite astounding and beautiful. I have been into audio around the same time I started drumming (about 40 years) and I am completely content with my current set up. I am a happy man every time I sit down and listen to them.


----------



## ryans (Nov 10, 2021)

Stax are an.. experience, but ultimately don't sound natural to me. Better for electronic music rather than orchestral in my opinion.

For orchestral stuff I keep coming back to HD-600. So many headphones are way better with imaging, soundstage, bass response, mid range accuracy but nothing touches the sweet, smooth highs of the 600s for me. Even headphones costing thousands of dollars.


----------



## Pier (Nov 10, 2021)

ryans said:


> For orchestral stuff I keep coming back to HD-600.


Yeah for orchestral I was going to suggest the HD600 too.


----------



## Instrugramm (Nov 10, 2021)

Verum One Mk2 are the most complete headphones I own and have heard so far, most op my cans were twice or 3 times as expensive but they top them all. More soundstage than Argon T60RPs, more detail than Sendy Aivas, sub bass on par with Ether CXs, natural organic representation nearing HD600s and a top end that rivals DT 880 600 ohms.

If I could only keep one pair of cans it would be them (which is a funny thing to say since I'm currently selling everything to get some money for the studio restoration, if they sell I'll get them back as soon as I can together with HD600s and Ether CXs for studio work).


----------



## John Longley (Nov 10, 2021)

I enjoy my LCD-X, the bottom octave is glorious and the midrange is just a touch relaxed.


----------



## ryans (Nov 10, 2021)

John Longley said:


> I enjoy my LCD-X, the bottom octave is glorious and the midrange is just a touch relaxed.


LCD-X are great.


----------



## Pier (Nov 11, 2021)

John Longley said:


> I enjoy my LCD-X, the bottom octave is glorious and the midrange is just a touch relaxed.


Yeah I've read planar drivers excel at delivering a sharp low end.

I'm waiting for my first planar headphones. Not the LCD-X but the Fostex T50RP.

Some day I will have a pair of LCD-X


----------



## vevoy (Nov 14, 2021)

Why not the DT 770 Pro from Beyerdynamic, it is a reference headphone for the studio for example, often used in radio too

TweakBox Tutuapp


----------



## LudovicVDP (Nov 14, 2021)

John Longley said:


> I enjoy my LCD-X, the bottom octave is glorious and the midrange is just a touch relaxed.


I didn't know about those so I looked them up... 1.290 EUR.... Yeah... I bet they sound nice  

I'll stick to my AKG K-701 for now  (Even if I had to solder them back a few times already... They are getting old)


----------



## Cuelist (Nov 14, 2021)

I really like my Grado RS2e headphones. I've tried many different replacement ear pads and ended up with a pair from Beautiful Audio.


----------



## Pier (Nov 14, 2021)

vevoy said:


> Why not the DT 770 Pro from Beyerdynamic, it is a reference headphone for the studio for example, often used in radio too.


The MDR7506 are also popular in studios and are horrible to listen music to for pleasure.


----------



## CeDur (Nov 14, 2021)

One of the most important reason 7506s or Beyerdynamic DT series is popular among studios is beacause they can survive for years flying around, being sit on etc.

For pure music enjoyment I recommend trying some Focals. I've had Focal Clear for a while: a pure pleasure. Important thing to mention - they are open-backs and most open-backs require really quite environment to listen to music. Typical treated home studio will do, typical living room in a city with traffic etc. won't.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 14, 2021)

I LOVE my AKG k702’s for listening AND working. Comfy cozy and beautiful sounding!


----------



## Pier (Nov 14, 2021)

CeDur said:


> One of the most important reason 7506s or Beyerdynamic DT series is popular among studios is beacause they can survive for years flying around, being sit on etc.


True.

I think another reason is that for tracking you really want to enhance the mid or treble range and hear any stuff you might be missing on more neutral headphones/speakers.


----------



## Vik (Oct 18, 2022)

For listening to music on my iPhone: Hifiman Sundara through an Qudelix 5K DAC/AMP/EQ dongle.


----------



## liquidlino (Oct 18, 2022)

For pure pleasure / casual listening... I've tried many many over the years, from xxx$ end in ears through to open backs etc. But my favourite that I always go for now are my Sennheiser 550 noise cancelling bluetooth headphones.

1. Bluetooth - no cables, makes enjoying music whilst doing stuff so much easier. Decent battery life (15 hours, on my mkI version)
2. Noise Cancelling / Closed Back. Again, makes enjoying music whilst doing stuff easier - mowing the lawn, going for a walk, on the train, plane etc. Closed back means office use doesn't annoy others.
3. Sound - it's highly coloured, sure. But I really love the sound profile, nice weighty bass with crystal clear mids and slightly darker highs, so it's not fatiguing to listen to at all, and doesn't trigger my tinnitus like so many headphones do after prolonged listening. Makes everything from EDM to Orchestral sound sumptuous and full without being muddy.
4. Folding. They fold up into themselves, so they go flat and small, making them easy to put in backpack/work bag.
5. Comfort. Really comfy, big ear holes. Only slight criticism is pleather can be sweaty in hot weather. Might get some after market soft pads once these deteriorate.

Amazing really, I got these for free from air miles from business travel (along with Bose Revolve+ bluetooth speaker) and I would definitely pay the $300AUD that they regularly go on sale for.


----------



## ZeroZero (Oct 18, 2022)

I have never had a bad pair of Seinhessers, they are always better than the oppositio.


----------



## CeDur (Oct 18, 2022)

Nate Johnson said:


> I LOVE my AKG k702’s for listening AND working. Comfy cozy and beautiful sounding!


I've bought used K701 (the same sound as K702) since last post and I agree with that opinion completely. It's the only headphone I use indoors since I have it.



liquidlino said:


> 1. Bluetooth - no cables, makes enjoying music whilst doing stuff so much easier. Decent battery life (15 hours, on my mkI version)


I like convenience of Bluetooth when cleaning the house, shopping or going to gym, but for pure music enjoyment it's a no for me. Also in a crowded city there's a lot of electromagnetic noise which causes frequent interruption, but still - it's better then cable going to you pocket.


----------



## liquidlino (Oct 18, 2022)

CeDur said:


> I like convenience of Bluetooth when cleaning the house, shopping or going to gym, but for pure music enjoyment it's a no for me. Also in a crowded city there's a lot of electromagnetic noise which causes frequent interruption, but still - it's better then cable going to you pocket.


I had that with other bluetooth headphones, particularly on busses in Sydney. But with the Sennheiser 550 they seem to never get affected - I think they must have a big buffer or something.


----------



## CeDur (Oct 18, 2022)

I had Sennheiser HD4.40 BT and there was no issues with them as well. With all those in-ears BT I have issues no matter what brand I buy.


----------

